# RCS Question



## carta88 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey guys,

So I just purchased 2 Red Cherry Shrimp today for my 5-gallon Fluval Chi. My plan is two add a couple Blue Pearl Shrimp once they become available at my LFS; however, would those to species be compatible in the same tank?

Also, I believe that I have a male and a female RCS and from what I can tell, the female already has a yellow "saddle". If they breed this easily, how does one maintain population control, especially in smaller tanks like my 5-gallon? 

Thanks!


----------



## NoMoreToys (Mar 21, 2011)

Here is a great chart on that. The biggest thing is if you don't care about cross-breeding then don't worry about the chart. They all get along just fine together - IMO.
Dwarf Shrimp Compatibility Chart


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Dont buy shrimp at LFS, they charge u too much. I know people on this forum sell them. All sorts of shrimp, i sell my RCS for a 1$ each.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

mk4gti said:


> Dont buy shrimp at LFS, they charge u too much. I know people on this forum sell them. All sorts of shrimp, i sell my RCS for a 1$ each.


Please don't tell people this. I know it's tempting to pay cheaper amounts for animals and gear, but not supporting your LFS is going to have severe negative ramifications in the long run.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree with Scuff.Its advice like this that has my town void of any local pet shops,save one,who is more of a food supplier than anything else.While the selection is crap,I try to buy something for support,in hope of them getting a better selection some day.

Gotta support the small businesses.

On topic,I think they control the population themselves.They will breed quite easily from what I have been told,but will also stop breeding when the food becomes sparce.

Cannot answer your question on the other types getting along.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

mk4gti said:


> Dont buy shrimp at LFS, they charge u too much. I know people on this forum sell them. All sorts of shrimp, i sell my RCS for a 1$ each.


There's a catch to this though....I know....there's always a catch right? Are you offering free shipping? If buyer "x" buys 3 shrimp from the LFS at $6 total, are you selling 3 shrimp @ $1/ea with $3 shipping or even free shipping to make it cost comparible? That's the catch that most don't think about. Just food for thought. Probably a good 75% or more of what we offer online won't be found (or very seldom found) in a LFS.

Always support your local mom and pop when you can. Notice the "when you can" part of it.

But, to answer the OPs question....yes, RCS and Blue Pearls will get along just fine with each other. They will however, crossbreed if that is of a concern to you.


----------

